# Chisels



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

With as much as I try to focus on gifts for other people at Christmas time, there are always people asking me what I want. I like to ask for more tools knowing that they will be used to make next year's gifts so everything is paid forward. 

I'm fairly new to the woodworking thing so there are a TON of things I'd love to have (jointer, piles of lumber, etc.) but I limit my list to things I can reasonably expect friends/family to afford.

This year my list includes a set of "decent" chisels. The only problem is I have no idea what brand/type to ask for. The only chisel I currently own came from wal-mart, so I guess anything would be better. I would just like to make sure that what I'm asking for will be a good all-around set of chisels that will last a lifetime and not break anyone's Christmas budget.

Any suggestions are welcome, and thanks in advance.

-Jeff-


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Lie Nielson? is the brand for those who want the best.
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=521

May have to take out a mortgage.

Some Japanese water stones to sharpen them on as well.
johnep


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres one area where payin your dues applies.

You have already "done" the cheapo route....what did you learn?

Next up,might as well go with a set of Stanley's...what did you learn?

Now,you get to step up to LN's and other highend makes.

So if someone wants to borrow a chisel or if theres any masonary/metal within striking distance...use your cheapy.Rank-N-file or general chisel work(and this is the bulk of it)you use your Stanley's.When doing fine WW,in a shop,and with controlled conditions...break out the good stuff.BW


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Maker of quality woodworking tools - marking knives, awls, chisels...veritas... custom wordworking, marking knife

There chisels are little works of art---Bring your wallet---


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I do not own a set of quality chisels so my coments are not from experience just research. My only chisels are also cheapy Stanleys. However I am interested in purchasing a couple sets myself so I have done quite a bit of reading. If you go to Highland Woodworking website they have a brand called Narex. They get very high reviews and there is even a magazine article that tested many different brands and these won for best quality for your money. I have also read multiple posts on this site about them. Everyone that has them seems to be very happy with them. They are currently on sale as well. A 6 piece set is 50 bucks.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a set of Woodriver chisels, purchased from Woodcraft. I think they were on sale when I got them for $49. They seem to be adequate for my needs.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a few sets of chisels. Lie-nielsen, Barr, Sorby, Japanese butt, Ray Isles, etc. and Irwin. I would suggest your getting a set of Irwin's. While having special purpose chisels are nice the same tasks can be done with a set of Irwin's. The most important thing to get is a sharpening system. There are several out there. You may want to start with a chunk of granite, which you can get for free from the bone pile of a kitchen cabinet outlet shop, and some sandpaper. I use japanese water stones. King brand is fairly cheap and work quite well.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

The English made marples chisels available at home depot are a great buy. I use them for chopping dovetails and they keep a decent edge and are easy on the pocket book.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not in everyone's budget*

But Japan woodworker has some of the finest chisels made:

http://japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?pf_id=11.307.18&s=JapanWoodworker

These are some like I got:http://japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=12785&s=JapanWoodworker

The Japanese steel is among the best and the laminated is without comparison. I was in Japan in the 90's on business, and pick up some in a tiny store along a busy street, cover with dust they had been on the shelves so long and the tiny older lady was all too happy to have made a large sale like she had not seen in years...The prices were on the boxes from years ago. I bought all I could afford...er the company that is. I needed them for my work of course!  bill

I got a "slick" or 2 as well.
http://japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=10.308.51&dept_id=12801
http://japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=05.308.51&dept_id=12801


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got very expensive chisels, and ones I consider disposable. Chisels are a very personal type tool in my estimation. Some are best for paring, some work best with a wood mallet, while others can take smacks from a 16 oz hammer.

For the most part how they feel in the hand and how they keep their edge may depend on what they are used on. I keep an ongoing edge with dressing on an oil stone, which makes more sense for me than waiting until they are dull and need a whole new edge. There is much less time in a quick dressing than a new edge. Sharp isn't if it will shave my arm, but rather if it will slice a piece of paper on edge.

I have my favorites depending on the procedure, but my usual "go-to" chisels are Stanley 900 series. Most of my chisels I buy at flea markets and garage sales. Some of my best buys are found there, including that series of chisel. I buy them when I see them.












 









.


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I started with Marples and graduated to Lie Nielsen and some vintage Stanley 750's & 40's not out of necessity but just wanted them. The LN chisels are better balanced and made from A2 steel which holds an edge better than the Marples and older Stanleys. I also carry 2-Ace Hardware chisels in my tool box and these work just fine as long as they are sharp. If you don't have water stones or some other sharpening system I would suggest that first, learn how to sharpen and then go for the gold.


----------



## Brace (Feb 24, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> ...they have a brand called Narex. They get very high reviews and there is even a magazine article that tested many different brands and these won for best quality for your money. I have also read multiple posts on this site about them. Everyone that has them seems to be very happy with them. They are currently on sale as well. A 6 piece set is 50 bucks.


I want a Narex chisels too. Good quality tools from Czechia ( Narex Bystrice ) and cost-effective


----------



## oldtoymaker (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the Narax brand (8 pc boxed set) and several flee market brands. I use them all, each will excel at a particular task. When I need the better set, long blades, always sharp I go to my Narax set. There are always stored in the box and I keep them sharp.

What ever set you get keep them sharp or they will never do what you need them to do. For me the scary sharp method works great, with a honing jig, if find it to be fast and effective.


----------



## rhondesia (Oct 24, 2013)

*I need help!!*

Hello!! I am a girl that doesn't know much about tools especially vintage ones. And due to recent financial troubles I have been forced to sell things I normally would be keeping. I have an old chisel recently passed down to me and I did get alot of help on this site but a different thread from alot of very nice people that helped me out and told me what kind it is, but unfortunately in order to sell it, I need to know what it's worth and in order for me to do more research and find that out I really need to know what brand it is. So I'm really hoping one of my five pictures of it will be good enough for someone to be able to read what it says and tell me what brand it is so I can find out what it's worth. I know that it looks to me like it says J.FRISCH but I know that can't be right because when I google it on the internet nothing comes up. So if anyone out there can tell me what brand it is and or what it's worth it would be very much appreciated!! Thank you very much in advance!! Sincerely, rhondesia.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

If you want more information than was already given on the other thread you hijacked, why don't you start your own thread instead of trying to hijack another that is nearly three years old.


----------



## rhondesia (Oct 24, 2013)

*Extremely sorry*

I am very sorry and I do apologize if I upset anyone or if I did something wrong. It's not just tools that I am a novice to, but also when it comes to threads,posts or forums of any kind I am more than a extreme novice. I am not only new to forums etc. but also this site as well. So again I am very sorry and I do sincerely apologize if I upset anyone. The last thing I wanted to do was upset anyone, I just really needed some help and I didn't know where else to go, but don't worry I won't bother anyone again for help.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

For economy and down-right value, look at Narex in Lee Valley.
I bought a pair of 1/2" skews and scrubbed them down to 20 degrees for wood carving.
I found the steel to be so good that I panicked and ordered a second pair a week later.
One of those became a 1/12 wood carver's stop chisel (double bevel) that I can beat on all day long without folding the edge.

Recenty, I see the LV is carrying a wider line of Narex, including a chisel set. If I was a furniture builder, like so many members here, the Narex chisel set would be my first buy. Not even blink.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*Bad News*



rhondesia said:


> I am very sorry and I do apologize if I upset anyone or if I did something wrong. It's not just tools that I am a novice to, but also when it comes to threads,posts or forums of any kind I am more than a extreme novice. I am not only new to forums etc. but also this site as well. So again I am very sorry and I do sincerely apologize if I upset anyone. The last thing I wanted to do was upset anyone, I just really needed some help and I didn't know where else to go, but don't worry I won't bother anyone again for help.


Rhondesia,

I can not give you a exact estimate or valuation but I can tell you that your time would be better spent on other solutions to your problem. Let me explain.

Your tool isn't worth much. There is no real prominence or peculiarity no rarity with it as well as no story or association to any historic events or persons. This isn't me trying to be mean or rude this is the truth.

My opinion on this is that it by itself, as it sits would likely sell for under $20 - and that would be generous. I know tool prices and antique prices in general can be confusing and frustrating to those not in that market - that's why I am saying I would abandon any real efforts on your part for monetary gain. If there was some significant sentimental aspect for you then I would say search on, but the time spent Vs $ return on this one is already in the negative $'s. 

Sorry to be the bearer of that news but you had just as soon not spend any more hopeful moments on this one.


Regards,

Jean


----------



## rhondesia (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thank you for being honest but very nice at the same time*

Thank you very much firemedic!! As much as I appreciate and value your honesty with me, I think what I appreciate and value even more from you and ryan50hrl, and Hammer1, and cabinetman, and Robson Valley, and jamesicus is the way all you guys went out of your way for me and bent over backwards to help me out, and especially the way that all of you guys have been so very extremely nice and sweet to me the whole time. Of course I am very disappointed to hear that it's not worth very much, but I'm just glad that I finally know it, and I will definitely just keep it due to the sentimental value. Anyway thank all of you again very much, it was more than extremely appreciated!! Sincerely, rhondesia.


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a set of Dewalt chisels from Lowes that I spent a lot of time flattening and sharpening on my waterstones. I love them. I put in the effort and time to learn to sharpen and started out using a guide. I eventually got good sharpening without a guide. As a beginner, I don't think I need an expensive set of chisels, I'd rather have a mediocre set and know how to keep them sharp and tuned. 

I purchased a brand new set of Stanley Baileys but I haven't even used them because I love the Dewalts so much.

Just my .02


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Noek said:


> I have a set of Dewalt chisels from Lowes that I spent a lot of time flattening and sharpening on my waterstones. I love them. I put in the effort and time to learn to sharpen and started out using a guide. I eventually got good sharpening without a guide. As a beginner, I don't think I need an expensive set of chisels, I'd rather have a mediocre set and know how to keep them sharp and tuned.
> 
> I purchased a brand new set of Stanley Baileys but I haven't even used them because I love the Dewalts so much.
> 
> Just my .02


Agreed. I have a couple nice vintage socket chisels, but my daily users are resin-handled, hammer end Buck Bros bevel edge chisels from big orange. I sharpen them frequently, as they don't hold a super keen edge for too long (lower quality steel, I suppose). Nice thing about softer steel though is it sharpens & hones quickly and easily, and when they're sharp there's no wood they won't cut. 

Like Cabinetman said, if you hone frequently its an enjoyable 2 minute chore. If you wait until your edge is hammered, its a big time consuming PITA to regrind your bevel.


----------



## Alan Wright (Nov 14, 2013)

*Narex*

+ 1 on the Narex. I have a set of their mortising chisels and really like them. I have probably 6 full sets of chisels and a bunch of vintage chisels as well. I also purchased a single 1/2 inch size of the new Stanley Sweetheart chisels (just to see..) and I find myself grabbing this one chisel often in favor of all my other choices. Here are some links to the ones I am talking about ... 

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodworking-tips-1104apr/sweetheartchisels.html

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/narex-set-of-5-mortise-chisels.aspx


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

When I was about 25, my wife bought me a big set of high grade Japanese chisels. I was so moved by the gift that I had tears in my eyes. I've used them and cherished them for over thirty five years. Great tools. The two that get the most use are the crooked handled pairing chisel and the 3/8".

I have a bunch of other chisels and gouges that I've collected over the years. Some big old long Buck Brothers and Chicago Tool mortise chisels are among my favorites. They can be wacked with a big mallet. My favorite of all is not really a chisel but a Chicago Tool "slick". the blade is four inches wide, it's 42 inches long overall and the steel takes an edge that you would not believe. Mainly for timber framing, what a joy to use. 










Bret


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

You built a mini-bench to make the chisel look huge, right?:laughing:


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

My opinion on chisels is thus: They are a hunk of metal you make sharp. 

Of course, there are different kinds of steel of varying hardness. A harder steel is usually going to be better I'd think. That said, I use a set of 5 chisels I got from Harbor Freight for $8 and get good results. Of course I had to regrind them all out of the box because they were horribly machined. But again, they are a hunk of metal I made sharp.

If you don't have nice sharpening stones and/or lapping plate, I'd rather put the money into getting a good edge than paying a premium to get a chisel that is "pre-tuned" that I then couldn't put the same edge back on because I have no stones.

But that's just my opinion!


----------

